# Model Engineering Show Vermont



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

October 23 Windsor Vermont 
Has anyone been to this show before. What kind of stuff did the vendors have?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Never been, but here is some vendor info from the Precision Museum's website..... Some of these guys I know quite well from Cabin Fever and Rough & Tumble Engineers...the others I took an educated guess. 
Richard Sabol and Laurie Olson-Sabol, Dover NH - custom artwork shirts and rubber stamps (nice stuff) 
New England Brass and Tool Inc., Winchester MA - ? I'd guess tools and bar materials 
Peter A. Renzetti, West Chester PA - handmade miniature welded figures, some Stuart parts, machine tools, custom machine work. (a nice gentleman) 
Paul McDaniel, Amherst MA - ? 
Andy Lofquist, Metal Lathe Accessories, Pine Grove Mills PA - ? sounds like machine tools and accessories 
Centerport Cycles inc, Northport NY www.centerportcycles.com - ? custom bicycles judging by their website. 
Nation Builder Books, Leesburg VA www.nbbooks.com - all kinds of books on everything from colonial life to the space shuttle, architecture, blacksmithing, railroads, antique tractors, machining, even cookbooks...(plus Tony is a super cool guy.) 
some highlights from the 2005 show http://www.scaleautoworks.com/VTModelEngineeringShow.html 
http://www.americanprecision.org/Model-Engineering-Shows/6th-annual-Model-Engineering-Show.html


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

ChrisB, 
I looked up the webiste http://www.americanprecision.org/Upcoming-Events/9th-Annual-Model-Engineering-Show.html and it states the date is *October 25th, 2008*(Saturday). 
Without your post, I would have never known of thsi show, so thanks for your query. 
I am planning on going. 
I am also trying to get it mentioned in the Vermont Garden Railway Society newsletter. 
(and on the vtgrs.org website, too!)


----------

